# Does Box Color have an impact on traps?



## tbeckett (May 19, 2011)

I will be using some 5 frame NUCS as traps this year. I plan on cutting a hole about 1" or so in the front of the box and drilling some small air holes in the rear. Any suggestions would be appreciated. 

My question now is does color of the hive box really matter. I have some Yellow paint, bought it at a paint store, it was mismatched so it was really cheap. I also have several gallons of various colors of mismatched paint that I have been buying when I see it. to be honest, I have no idea what color that will be when it is all mixed together.

So, does color matter?

Any input, thoughts, personal experiences are appreciated.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

nucs can overheat so lighter is probably better.
And if visible to passers-by, something that blends into the background would be preferable.
Unsolicited: ODFrank made a post a month or two that pointed out a lot of swarms are too large for 1 five frame nuc -- will you use two boxes per trap? That would be closer to the volume Thomas Seeley recommends.


----------



## tbeckett (May 19, 2011)

Well, I had not thought about 2 Nucs, but that is definitely possible. 

The reasons I am using 5 Frame Nucs are:
1. I have a large number of 5 Frame end pieces and I can either make or buy the side pieces. 
2. The Bottoms will be just screwed on and the tops will be easy to make as well
3. Putting a 5 frame nuc in a Shooting House on the deer clubs and up in trees is easier than dealing with a full Deep box.

3A. I have dropped a 10 frame box because of the bulkiness from ladder stand that was 18 feet up in the air. I don't think the fall bothered the girls too much, but they were really ticked off at that sudden stop! It did not help the hive body too much either. You should have seen my son and brother leave the area!


----------



## Deepsouth (Feb 21, 2012)

5 frame deep nucs work great. I even catch plenty in 5 frame mediums. I would paint them a color that would blend in. Kids love knocking them down to see what they are.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I have caught them in aluminum color, green, grey, white, brown, off red, plain wood, others. The local beekeepers are shaking in their boots right about now as I prepare to lay out my trap line next week. Here is my arsenal from a few years ago and it has grown since then. I have added about 15 ten frame deep traps. I have eliminate the wineboxs and will repace them with eight frame medium depth boxes with plywood tops and bottoms. If you keep bees in San Mateo County you better be up on your swarm control or you will be another punk bullied by odfrank. 

MAKE MY DAY, PUNK.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

odfrank said:


> I have caught them in aluminum color, green, grey, white, brown, off red, plain wood, others. The local beekeepers are shaking in their boots right about now as I prepare to lay out my trap line next week. Here is my arsenal from a few years ago and it has grown since then. I have added about 15 ten frame deep traps. I have eliminate the wineboxs and will repace them with eight frame medium depth boxes with plywood tops and bottoms. If you keep bees in San Mateo County you better be up on your swarm control or you will be another punk bullied by odfrank.
> 
> MAKE MY DAY, PUNK.


:lpf:


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

Hummmm Wouldn't PINK be a good color?








[/url] screen shot on windows[/IMG]


----------



## tbeckett (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the information. Two more questions:
1. What size hole do you drill as an entrance?
2. Do you put additional (smaller) holes in the rear for ventilation.

I have one that I used a 1" hole in the front and then a much smaller drill bit to drill several holes in the rear. The rear holes are not big enough for bees to get in or out of.

On the color issue, I think I will take the 5 gallons of yellow paint and mix it with the other colors and just see what color I get.

Oh yeah, sounds like it is a good thing I live across the country from you Mr. Frank. lol But I do like to follow experience and you and others have given me the motivation to put out more traps.

Thanks .


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>Hummmm Wouldn't PINK be a good color?

Ideal color. Get a blow torch, put some propolis and wax on the bottom board of that new trap near the entrance, drip some LGO on the propolis and wax, melt it down and chase it around with the blow torch. Instant aging and deep seated attractant. 

>1. What size hole do you drill as an entrance?

I use 1 1/8" or 1 1/4". I find most vent holes get closed by the bees. Place your traps in part shade or morning sun afternoon shade. Nuc boxes can suffocate in heat waves in full sun, and I think traps work better if not too hot.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Cross ventilation in any hive (or nuc) is always a bad idea. You don't want the wind blowing THROUGH the hive. Have all your vents on the same side.


----------



## tbeckett (May 19, 2011)

Awesome! I was "fixin ta" cross ventilate a whole bunch of boxes. If I put the 1 or 1 1/4" entrance hole about 2" from the bottom would you recommend one or two holes near the top? Would it or they need to be smaller than the Entrance hole or does it really matter?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

> If I put the 1 or 1 1/4" entrance hole about 2" from the bottom would you recommend one or two holes near the top? 

Bees can do fine in a nuc with just one entrance. That would be my preference in a nuc. If overwintering, I would prefer that at the top. In a nuc 1" is plenty big. 3/4" is plenty big. 1 1/4" is too big. 2" is WAY too big. If it's a hive and not a nuc, then 1" is nice. A 2" round hole is too big. And I hate drilling any holes in any boxes ever... there are much easier ways to make an entrance.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I was fortunate enough to score some 1x boards from a home that was slated to be torn down. It was basically natural edge siding. It was a natural beige/clay color that pretty much blends in with anything.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I checked some bait boxes with 1/8" screen vents above the entrance and they were all sealed closed. You can't tell in the picture because it is dark red propolis.


----------

